
The Lean Startup Methodology - with Eric Ries - sami_b
http://mixergy.com/eric-ries-lean-startup-interview/
======
AndrewWarner
I'm so grateful that you guys like this interview!

As I prepped for it, I thought of the HN community and said, "Those guys heard
all about the Lean Startup methodology. How the hell am I going to bring them
anything new and make it useful for them?"

I almost psyched myself out by worrying about it. Then I put HN out of my mind
completely and tried to just focus on the material.

That's why I'm stunned & appreciative that you like. Thank you.

~~~
vga15
Keep up the good work Andrew. Premium subscriber here. Totally worth it.

Video, certainly is the future of content. And you're leading the way, for us
hackers.

\-----

I've gotta say this. Your interviews have evolved since when you'd started --
true signs of progress.

Also, I've noticed a consistent enthusiasm and energy in your newer
interviews. Passion is contagious.

\-----

One more thing... I'd love it if you'd do a little 'here's something thing I'd
love to see built' segment. (like Fred Wilson often does)

Where you could elaborate on ideas you'd love to see improved/built. And the
hacker community would respond, with swift ferocity.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks! It's so good to see that it shows.

The other thing I'm noticing is that guests trust me more. Founders who aren't
as experienced as Eric will let me spend up to an hour pre-interviewing them
so we can hunt for the right ideas to include.

And thanks for the AVC idea.

~~~
vga15
Interesting. Well, you've built up a lot of authority over the years. That
they trust you more, has been well earned.

I'm baffled by the 'pre-interview' concept.

Would love to see a candid 'behind-the-scenes' (video) peek at your process,
without giving too much away. Maybe tiny interviews with your team even.
Passion multiplied!

------
aoporto
Excellent interview content-wise, and a very professional looking production.
I didn't even mind the ads; it reminded me of listening to Mike & Mike on ESPN
radio :) Lean definitely makes sense, and I will be checking out more of your
site.

------
osuritz
Thanks! Great interview.

